# Weights, do they matter?



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

I noticed Ariens sells a weight for the front of my machine for around $50.

Is this worth it? I have chains on mine and often have to deal with ice and crap that makes the front want to lift but I'm not sure how much 10 pounds is going to help that?

Yay or nay?

I had considered making my own but when I looked into the cost of steel in that size it wouldn't save me a dime.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I have it on my 24", I believe it's 10 lbs? 

I tried removing it, but put it back on. I think it helps some with keeping the front down, though it certainly doesn't solve it completely. I've pondered adding more, after reading here about other people doing that. 

Could you use just some iron freeweights, as a cheap solution?


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

RedOctobyr said:


> I have it on my 24", I believe it's 10 lbs?
> 
> I tried removing it, but put it back on. I think it helps some with keeping the front down, though it certainly doesn't solve it completely. I've pondered adding more, after reading here about other people doing that.
> 
> Could you use just some iron freeweights, as a cheap solution?



Don't know, certainly open to suggestions. But whatever I do I'd like it to look presentable.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

RedOctobyr said:


> I have it on my 24", I believe it's 10 lbs?
> 
> I tried removing it, but put it back on. I think it helps some with keeping the front down, though it certainly doesn't solve it completely. I've pondered adding more, after reading here about other people doing that.
> 
> Could you use just some iron freeweights, as a cheap solution?


Yes.

I don't think the commercial weights are heavy enough. I think they are overpriced too. 

I used 25 pounds of painted dumbbell weights on the front of my Noma 27" machine and it helped reduce climbing significantly. Could have used 10 pounds more. A trip to the scrapyard and you might find some iron or steel bars that are already drilled. I also suggest you use putty or caulk so you don't trap water between the parts, and to deaden rattles. (I used butyl tape because it doesn't harden and is easily removed.)


----------



## RAYAR (Mar 7, 2015)

A scrap yard would be a good place to browse around for something. You'd want to mount it as close to the front as possible to be as effective as possible. Even making some drift cutters out of heavy flat bar would add weight where you want it. I'm thinking something like 1/2" X 2" or 3" flat bar. Drift cutters and weight combined into one.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I added weight to the front of my Toro, in wet or heavy snow it does help. I have 12 lbs now could use a bit more but wanted it to look good and this is what I had for free.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...t-weight-new-1128-oxe-power-max-hd-today.html


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

ChrisJ said:


> Don't know, certainly open to suggestions. But whatever I do I'd like it to look presentable.



So , you are saying that an old ( or new ,but the old 3 core ones are heavier) cinder block held on with duct tape and bungee cords wouldn't be your first choice  
You've got spring and summer to look and play around with ideas , I'm sure you will get a bunch here.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

1894 said:


> So , you are saying that an old ( or new ,but the old 3 core ones are heavier) cinder block held on with duct tape and bungee cords wouldn't be your first choice
> You've got spring and summer to look and play around with ideas , I'm sure you will get a bunch here.


That's exactly what I'm saying.
My dad said to bolt a few bricks to it, because he knows how to annoy me.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

The ones I installed, I got a flat bar 1/2" thick X 24"L X 4 1/2" W
which weighs approx. 18 to 20 lbs though I would be weary of adding too much weight as the handles might crack with the lifting. good Luck


----------



## Snowhawg (Feb 20, 2015)

Yes, added weight makes a huge difference! There is a balance you want to achieve. Too heavy and it will be tough to steer and handle. The price of the Ariens weights is crazy. Experiment with different weights till you find what you need, then go buy some bar stock and make your own. I have about 27 Ibs added to my Hydro Pro 28 with a cab and it's just right. Still steers very easily and bites down much better.


----------



## mfrs2000 (Dec 1, 2014)

Normex those dimensions give you 15.3 LBS., which should work pretty well.

I tried 18.5 LBS on my Aries ST9526DLE and Toro 1028LXE. It seemed like it was a little too much. I really noticed this when going in reverse. I now use around 14.5 LBS on each blower which works well at the EOD. I also built a new set of shoes for each blower. The stock shoes really seemed to dig and gouge.

The total cost for the weight bars where less than 10 bucks a piece, which was new steel. I placed a couple of pieces of rubber between the bar and blower housing.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I have a cab, so that makes the front somewhat lighter, but I have two 24" sections of old grader blade, because that was what I had kicking around. I bolted them underneath at the front using the factory holes and you can't even see them. It gives me an extra 32 pounds and I'm quite happy with the set up. I would advise, that you clamp whatever you intend to use onto your machine and see how you like it before mounting anything permanently.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Excess weight causing added wear on the skids/shoes, and stressing the handlebars, was also a consideration for me. There comes a point where more isn't better, I'd say. 

I welded some plates onto the bottom of my skids, as they were wearing out. I think I need to grind a bigger angle on the front of the plates so they catch on things less often. But I'm considering simply getting a set of the Stens poly skids. 

If you are using "random" heavy stuff, mounting it to the underside surface of the bucket would at least look better than mounting it to the top of the bucket.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

mfrs2000 said:


> Normex those dimensions give you 15.3 LBS., which should work pretty well.
> 
> I tried 18.5 LBS on my Aries ST9526DLE and Toro 1028LXE. It seemed like it was a little too much. I really noticed this when going in reverse. I now use around 14.5 LBS on each blower which works well at the EOD. I also built a new set of shoes for each blower. The stock shoes really seemed to dig and gouge.
> 
> The total cost for the weight bars where less than 10 bucks a piece, which was new steel. I placed a couple of pieces of rubber between the bar and blower housing.


 Thanks for the info and I did exactly what you did with a buffer with the plate and blower housing.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Reviving an old thread after fighting with EOD piles last storm.

I'm really thinking weight is needed, the machine is killing me with constant climbing. What I've found worked best, was to let it climb, and then pull it back down by pulling up on the handles forcing the auger down into the snow. I did this repeatedly, for hours.

I'm still hoping some weight will help me.


Any chance of getting some pictures of solutions others have come up with? I need some ideas.


----------



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

what I did on mine, it helps. can add more if needed http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/76177-pics-restore-rebuild-done.html


----------

